# Post your draw boards



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

TTT - Was just going to post this same thread. 

Please include DETAILED parts list!


----------



## decoy_nut (Nov 2, 2005)

Following


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

I was testing it while building my home shop...works perfect and cost about $50 to make.


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

You should add a safety chord around the string in case the d loop breaks or slips.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Built this one today. I have some tweeking to do but I think its going to work out OK


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

TheScOuT said:


> I was testing it while building my home shop...works perfect and cost about $50 to make.


One of the best I've seen, right down to the fine details. Can you shed some more light on it? Parts? Etc?


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

2 x 12 piece of wood
Harbor Freight worm gear winch
1/2 inch nylon rope 
Long eye bolts with nuts and washers for front and back of mounting board to lock them in
Pulley 
Turn buckle 
Stainless steel quick links
3/4 inch pipe and floor flange
Roll of cloth type tape for pipe to create a slot for the grip to rest in

Gotta make sure everything lines up with a bow. The pipe, the eye bolts, the winch, the rope pull....gotta do some measuring to make sure everything comes back perfectly straight. It looks a little weird in the pic, kinda a downward quartering away pic angle. 

I had a few things so I don't know the exact full build price. I think I needed about $50 worth of stuff and about 2 hours. Works fantastic, you can do anything with it. And yes, normally I do have a safety rope when I draw it.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks - explain the benefit of runing the turnbuckle as opposed to running the hook directly to the rope?


----------



## Stab 'em (Dec 26, 2008)

My simple and effective draw board and shooting machine. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1162131


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

NY911 said:


> Thanks - explain the benefit of runing the turnbuckle as opposed to running the hook directly to the rope?


At first I didn't have the turn buckle in. I found that my D Loop would twist while being pulled back. Of course that would torque the string also. I also found even with a work gear, it was very hard to make minute adjustments. Turn buckle solved both those problems.


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

I went a little fancy with mine, used some Aluminum box section I had lying around.
Welded a couple of sections at one end to make the winch platform.
I machined the bow holder from a piece of Delrin plastic, it is fixed using a 1/2'' bolt right through.
The holder is shaped to allow an elastic cord to hold the bow in place if required.

I prefer the standard winch with turnbuckle option rather than a worm winch.
Standard winch is quicker, plus they are more difficult and expensive to get over here.

The rule is a nice aluminium one I found, set the zero on the 20'' mark so it works up to 32''.
I always use a safety rope.

No plans as I did it all by eye as I built it.

Kev


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Mines is integrated into the pow press so it can go to camp with me if I want it to. Works just fine for setting or checking cam timing (which is all I've ever wanted) but lacks the full stroke to document draw force curves or other full stroke data.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I picked up the pipe, flange,cap, and tubing to start mine today. Woot Woot


----------



## Stab 'em (Dec 26, 2008)

NY911 said:


> I picked up the pipe, flange,cap, and tubing to start mine today. Woot Woot


Nice. Put some legs on it, a worm gear winch, along with a finger release, and it easily becomes a portable shooting machine.


----------



## KRW (Oct 30, 2011)

I mounted mine to a sawhorse so I can move it wherever , and the turnbuckle is used on mine as well for minute adjustment


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Solid start!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustycase (Oct 27, 2015)

GrayTech said:


> You should add a safety chord around the string in case the d loop breaks or slips.


Very simple addition, major benefit!
Tnx
rc


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## KRW (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

What winches are you guys using? I'm looking at the Harbor Freight and TSC websites now.....Webbing or rope?

I know a worm gear is best, but looking for specific models.


----------



## KRW (Oct 30, 2011)

Got mine at wal mart strap , just need to get a turn buckle for little adjustments , not sure why my pic is upside down , even saved it upside down but didn't right side it


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

Personally, I prefer webbing.
Does not twist like rope when winching, plus it winds onto the spool flat.
Rope needs to run side to side on the spool, can be a pain in the butt.

Kev


----------



## Kaizoku (Dec 23, 2011)

Here is mine.









My work tables have heavy duty metal frames so I went to the local metal shop and grabbed a piece of 5/8" thick aluminum plate out of their scrap bin for cheap. Then I went to home depot to grab an assortment of different bolts, washers, nuts, turnbuckle, quick chain links, and a pulley. I drilled holes in the aluminum plate for the attachment to the table leg and the bow holder. I then drilled holes in the table leg and bolted the aluminum plate to the table leg. Then I installed a 5"x 5/8" bolt to be used as the bow holder and put a section of old washing machine tubing over the bolt and wrapped it with electrical tape. I then installed my winch to the other end of the table and assembled the turnbuckle assembly.

Overall it was pretty simple. I think I have less than $70 in to it which isn't bad considering it doesn't take up much space. It does tilt back slightly from the weight of the turnbuckle assembly when you draw the bow but that's no big deal.


































I bought the winch from a member on here named Outsider.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*My drawboard*

Here is the draw board I attach to my press or fit to others


----------



## chainsawz (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote Originally Posted by GrayTech View Post
You should add a safety chord around the string in case the d loop breaks or slips.




rustycase said:


> Very simple addition, major benefit!
> Tnx
> rc


I see people attach the draw board hook to the loop and then add a safety cord or snap.....Why not just place the hook around the string to start with ?


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

NP Archery said:


> Quote Originally Posted by GrayTech View Post
> You should add a safety chord around the string in case the d loop breaks or slips.
> 
> 
> ...


That may alter the draw angle and pressure. You want to duplicate actual draw, but redundant safety attachment is always advisable to avoid accidents.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

chainsawz said:


> View attachment 3331985


What the heck... is that in a bow test facility, or do you have that monster in your personal shop? Now I'm fighting a urge order about a 40 feet of Aluminum T-Slot and a box of connectors....


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Do you know by any chance who is making that winch? I am looking for anything smaller than the average in regular stores.


----------



## chainsawz (Jun 23, 2011)

nestly said:


> What the heck... is that in a bow test facility, or do you have that monster in your personal shop? Now I'm fighting a urge order about a 40 feet of Aluminum T-Slot and a box of connectors....


This is what I designed for home workshop and my first prototype. My latest version comes complete with an arrow saw, multi-position vise, laser alignment/measuring tools and data acquisition.


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

Didn't have to do anything









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

Kaizoku said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> View attachment 3329985
> 
> ...


Can you share where you got the winch? I'd like to find a small one like that.


----------



## Kaizoku (Dec 23, 2011)

WCork said:


> Can you share where you got the winch? I'd like to find a small one like that.


Says it at the bottom of my post.


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

Kaizoku said:


> Says it at the bottom of my post.


Don't know how I missed that. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaizoku (Dec 23, 2011)

WCork said:


> Don't know how I missed that. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Kaizoku said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> View attachment 3329985
> 
> ...


:wink: :thumbs_up


----------



## Rowdy1059 (Feb 12, 2013)

Outsider said:


> :wink: [emoji106]


Do you make or sell that winch

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

I make and sell

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Sorry to hijack the thread. I just want to post short message.
Did not expect to get bombed with messages like that. Not a bad thing just I lost the track of who I talked to and what he asked for. I still have some winches. But not with the bracket that slides into the press. Currently I'm redesigning this draw board so the bracket can be exchangeable to accommodate different size of tubing. Also Kazioku contacted me with some suggestions so I would like to work on these also. For now whoever contacted me about the price , they received a low quote. I just want to sold the old stock. New design coming soon.
Thank You
Kris


----------



## DeathF.above (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Finally got mine made and in service.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Started with a plain 2x6. Painted it white. 

I wanted it to attach my carpeted shop counter so I drilled holes though the board as well as the front of my bench. A big bolt and a wing nut attaches it quickly. 









Got the pipe for the bow handle from Home Depot; flange, pipe, and cap. I added the protective tubing and paired the cap PSE red. 









Attachment bolt 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I handpainted the PSE logo on behind the winch. 
Handle mounted and ruler decal installed. The measurement is wrong. I need to research this more and correct it. 









A rubber bracelet holds the bow secure for added security. 









eBay $20 winch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## non-typical (Jul 5, 2002)

Here's a picture of my draw board. I took a Apple press stand I had in the garage, mounted my arrow saw,bow holder, a parts/tool tray with my draw board. I also used the worm gear winch mounted to one side with a 1" pipe wrapped in fuzzy side of velcro. Works great!!


----------



## AndyTX (Nov 15, 2009)

Not trying to hijack this thread. Just interested and pardon my ignorance but I have heard people talk about draw boards. Never knew what they were. I assume they are used to check things on the bow at full draw. What sort of things does one check using one of these things? Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaizoku (Dec 23, 2011)

NY911,

Where your bow rests against the handle you want 1-3/4" on your ruler to line up with that spot.


----------



## Kaizoku (Dec 23, 2011)

AndyTX said:


> Not trying to hijack this thread. Just interested and pardon my ignorance but I have heard people talk about draw boards. Never knew what they were. I assume they are used to check things on the bow at full draw. What sort of things does one check using one of these things? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just to name a few things:
Draw length
Draw weight peak and Let-off/holding weight when equipped with a scale
Cam timing
Cam lean
Draw stops
Drop-away arrow rest timing


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

About to build mine...few questions for those who built their own...any advantage to vertical over horizontal? Also are you having your winches offset to pull in line or above Berger holes? What size rubber hose slips over a 1/2 threaded pipe? Thanks


----------



## non-typical (Jul 5, 2002)

JD, I find vertical easier to work with. Yes winch should be mounted slightly higher and as to what size hose, I wrapped mine with fuzzy side of velcro. Also replaced the cable on my winch with ratchet strap. GL with your build and post pics.


----------



## bmeehan1919 (Dec 31, 2014)

I used 4 coats of plastidip on the threaded pipe. Dipped it all but 1/2" of thread then screwed it into the base with a towel wrapped around the pipe and a pipe wrench. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowbuster123 (Dec 16, 2006)

Some real nice work here. Thanks for posting.


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

chainsawz said:


> View attachment 3331985


Does this contraption build your bow as well? That is some serious machine right their.Nice job, when can I put in an order? lol


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

non-typical said:


> JD, I find vertical easier to work with. Yes winch should be mounted slightly higher and as to what size hose, I wrapped mine with fuzzy side of velcro. Also replaced the cable on my winch with ratchet strap. GL with your build and post pics.


Thanks i will try mine vertical and attach it to my garage wall outside my hunting room. I just picked up some 1" RV water hose from lowe's that fits over the 1/2 threaded pipe...winch and scale are on order...ill post pics in a few days when everything is built and operational.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Kaizoku said:


> NY911,
> 
> Where your bow rests against the handle you want 1-3/4" on your ruler to line up with that spot.


Thanks!


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

Ok here is my work in progress
1 scrap 2x8 6' long
1 Amazon warehouse special Reese hitch $28
1 turnbuckle a few carabiners and links~$5
The AWS PK110 scale $24.99
1/2" floor flange and 5" threaded pipe nipple~$6
1" RV hose by the foot $1
Stainless yard stick on sale at Menards $3.99
So mine was probably closer to $70 

I am happy I got the scale that reads and holds peak weight
I originally had the post and winch line of pull offset by the Berger hole, but when used horizontal the bow rocks back and the pull wasn't straight 
So for horizontal it worked better for me to have it inline
Other issue I ran into is the crank handle on the two way winch is on the right side so it could only be mounted midline or lower.  This also prevented me from mounting vertical on a wall as the crank can't go through wall.
If I decide to make this vertical I will switch to the worm gear winch from Harbor Freight
Otherwise it works just fine.


----------



## sapper1 (Oct 3, 2003)

non-typical said:


> Here's a picture of my draw board. I took a Apple press stand I had in the garage, mounted my arrow saw,bow holder, a parts/tool tray with my draw board. I also used the worm gear winch mounted to one side with a 1" pipe wrapped in fuzzy side of velcro. Works great!!
> View attachment 3435593
> View attachment 3435625
> View attachment 3435641


I have one these stands as well and right now it is just used for my arrow saw so I think I will try this. Would it be possible to get a better look at how the pipe is attached?


----------



## shamlin (Aug 18, 2007)

When I was building mine there was an inherent problem I wanted to know if anyone else has ran into. All the winches are "right handed", meaning the bow will be on the left side of the board. Now, being that most of the bows I will check will be right handed, the draw stops used for timing cams are on the wrong side unless you mount the bow upside down. What solution do you all suggest and or have you ran into this problem too?


----------



## Urbncwby (Nov 6, 2006)

How do you set the rule for draw length? Is it from the throat of the grip, where your hand contacts, from plunger button hole, or somewhere else?


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Here's mine...


----------



## Hunter187 (Jun 21, 2015)

Here's mine


----------



## Moparman340 (Dec 31, 2011)

Here is mine. Never thought that they would be so crucial in getting a bow dialed in.


----------



## TheAR15archer (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## nflook765 (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Rabbit (Nov 27, 2003)

Here's mine...nothing fancy but works well.


----------



## bokellaz (Apr 7, 2014)

Here is my "Keep it Simple" design. A worm screw trailer winch and a c-clamp with some foam and duct tape around the screw. I can set it up and take it down in 1 minute and it keeps my workbench clean when not n use.


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

Here is a picture of mine. Cabinet base has wheels from Harbor Freight. Made the the top using oak trim and MDF which I then laminated.(use the laminated top to jot down notes with a pencil then just erase when finished.) I recessed two 20" pieces of aluminum T-Tack into the top. Peg/Post is from my boys old bicycle which I plasti dipped the lower portion of. Foam pad under the post is adhesive backed, I found that at a craft store.(Michael's I think?) Winch is also from Harbor Freight. Only difference from this photo is I added a turnbuckle, switched the scale and changed the apple vice to an OMP.


----------



## holbrookt (Dec 28, 2015)

my next project for sure.


----------



## RogueMedic87 (Jan 31, 2014)

"If I'm cold and wet, something's about to die..."


----------



## Utbowhunter70 (Nov 21, 2013)

time to make me one!


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

JDUB007 said:


> About to build mine...few questions for those who built their own...any advantage to vertical over horizontal? Also are you having your winches offset to pull in line or above Berger holes? What size rubber hose slips over a 1/2 threaded pipe? Thanks


I like horizontal because I use it as a shooter too. 
3/4 ID pipe will push on tight if it has a little stretch. 
My winch is above and I have an adjustable guide for the strap.


----------



## Islandboy (Mar 28, 2013)

Here is mine... works great


----------

